#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη Εκτίμησης Επαγγελματικού Κινδύνου

## michalispap

Χαιρετώ τους συναδέλφους! 
Υπάρχει κανείς συνάδελφος που να γνωρίζει αν τη Μελέτη Εκτίμησης Επαγγελματικού Κινδύνου, την οποία ζητάνε να έχουν οι επιχειρήσεις, μπορεί να τη συντάξει οποιοσδήποτε μηχανικός; Με δεδομένο ότι τεχνικός ασφαλείας στην επιχείρηση είναι ο ίδιος ο επιχειρηματίας. 
Θα μπορεί,ας πούμε, ένας Πολιτικός μηχ/κος, όπως στην περίπτωση μου, έχοντας πρώτα γίνει τεχνικός ασφαλείας, να συνεργαστεί με τον επιχειρηματία και να τη συντάξει αυτός;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντηση σας!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ως προς το αντικείμενο αυτό.

Γιατί όμως δεν τηλεφωνείς στο γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ για να πληροφορηθείς με τον πιο έγκυρο τρόπο τα επαγγελματικά σου δικαιώματα στο θέμα;

----------

